# Barlow's bottle?



## Collychick (Nov 24, 2012)

Haven't been on in a while, but my hubby picked this up for me for 25 cents at a yard sale today, and I'm having a hard time finding information on it. It's a interesting shaped bottle, and I "think" it says buy barlow's bic bottles. Any info helpful


----------



## Collychick (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh and it's about 6inches tall... Sorry the photo link didnt work, posting from my phone at the moment


----------



## Collychick (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## botlguy (Nov 24, 2012)

It reads:"Buy Barlows in Bottles". Probably a flavoring such as mint or peppermint, etc, possibly olive oil or some such.  Looks 1st quarter 20th century to me.


----------



## Collychick (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks, I was having a hard time reading the thing, it's kind of dirty.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2012)

How about, "Buy Barlow's Big Bottles Before Baking."









From.


----------



## Collychick (Nov 24, 2012)

It is that! But I still can't find any information on it. I wanna know a little of the origin of the bottle


----------

